# What Pets Do You Have?



## Willow&Faith

I'm just curious as to what pets you guys have (other than rats, of course)! I unfortunately don't have any other pets as my parents really aren't that big on animals. How their only daughter was born a huge animal lover I will never know. XD

If you don't have any other pets, what pets would you like to own? I've always wanted a dog, and I'd also like to own guinea pigs at some point. My best friend has two and she's as obsessed with them as I am with my rats! The majority of our conversations tend to revolve around the funny things our pets do.


----------



## Lesti

I just have two dogs right now  ...we've had a cat, a bird, and some lizards. My neighbor has horses and I help with them, so I kind of consider them mine. But my dream would be a pig or horse.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## etolou

I currently live on my own, but when I lived with my parents we always had dogs. Right now they have a Great Dane, and whenever I bring my two ratites down the visit, Izzy goes right up to the 130 lb goliath and starts making friends like it's the most natural thing in the world. I also kept fish when I lived on a university campus, but nothing beats the joy of a critter that runs up to her cage door to meet you when you get home from work.


----------



## Ezio

Two dogs, three cats, seven chickens and nine goats.


----------



## MichaelK

One dog, four cats, two guinea pigs, and 10 rabbits.


----------



## Daniel

3 rats, 7 gerbils (mother + 6 babies), 2 fire belly toads + some fish in their pond (my regular fish tank fish all died when I had to move my old one).

Would like to have a cat at some point, and in the future, 1 additional cat and 2 dogs.


----------



## Ergala

Two cats and 2 chinese dwarf hamsters that belong to my two little boys


----------



## Penelepe

5 cats , 4 dogs, 3 bearded dragons, 4 birds, 4 syrian hamsters and in an hour of course 2 ratties. 

I would like to have a horse, goat, chickens, cows. Oh who am I kidding? Any kind of animal lol space is the only problem. Dang

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arigrace

I have two dogs (a pembroke welsh corgi and a dachshund) and two guinea piggies. And of course my 12 ratties..haha

It would be so awesome to have cats, or a Shiba Inu. Or a ferret!


----------



## silverfox

Not including the rats I have 2 dogs (a cockapoo and a lab/Weimaraner/Aussie mix), 5 cats, 4 brown anoles, 1 Cuban knight anole, 1 mourning gecko, 1 blue tongue skink, 1 savannah monitor, 4 african soft furs, 3 turtles, 2 tarantulas, and I'm picking up some hamsters this month. Then there's the rats. Thank god I make a lot of money. I'm also saving up for at least a pair of draft horses but won't buy them until I have lessons and at least two years' boarding under my belt.


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

I have about 50ish fancy mice... Only about half are named pets. I have 5 gerbils, 15 rats, 2 Syrian hamsters, 2 degus, 4 cats, 2 dogs, 3 ferrets and one western hognose.

I may be getting a fourth ferret... not sure yet.


----------



## BlueMoonWolf

I have one German Shepherd (female) two Green Iguanas(both females) two rats(females) and hopefully soon 2 bearded dragons and a Male German shepherd pup.


----------



## Willow&Faith

silverfox: I've heard of African Soft Fur rats. What are they like as pets? How do they differ from fancy rats? Where did you get them?

Awaiting_Abyss: Wow! That's a lot of mice! I briefly looked into getting degus before deciding on rats. What are they like?


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Willow&Faith said:


> Awaiting_Abyss: Wow! That's a lot of mice! I briefly looked into getting degus before deciding on rats. What are they like?


I breed fancy mice, so that's why I have so many.

I personally haven't been able to tame my degus... Though their tameness depends a lot on personality and how much they trust you. They hold grudges forever. They have great memories and are smarter than rats.


----------



## Phantom

Alrighty, here it goes. My pets are sort of separated as my boyfriend and I live in two seperate houses (with our parents). Some of the pets are more ours, and some are more my parents. At my house I have a toy Yorkshire terrier, my five rats, and a 28 gallon freshwater aquarium with a few fish in it. At my boyfriend's house we have two cats, a corn snake, and another 10 gallon aquarium which is at the moment just home to two catfish and an apple snail. The dog at my parent's house is more of a family pet than anything else. 

Over the years my boyfriend and I have had several betta fish, an electric blue crayfish (which lived in another third aquarium), several other fish, two California green Anoles, and around 20 or so different mice. My past rat mischief also consisted of two ratty girls. 

Most of our pets have been adopted, found, or just dropped off to us.


----------



## silverfox

Willow&Faith said:


> silverfox: I've heard of African Soft Fur rats. What are they like as pets? How do they differ from fancy rats? Where did you get them?


African soft furs are cute little guys but can be very aggressive. They aren't a tamed species yet. They have great potential to be I think. I'm planning on starting a breeding program once I have the chance to find a better source for them than my current one. They aren't really rats at all and are closer to mice but are in a completely different family. They belong to a group of african rodent species. They have a wilder tang in scent but do tend to smell less as a whole. I don't have or clean their cage nearly as often as I do the rats. I do clean it as often but just out of habit than necessity. They have a slightly more specialized diet but nothing too difficult. I feed them mostly the same as my rats but with the addition of a few things. They are prone to fast growing tumors that can't be cured efficiently. I have a thread in the forum about my problems with it on my favorite ASF. You can usually find these guys at reptile shops. They are bred for feeders. Unfortunately, because of this, they are not really bred for health or temperament. My current source admitted that her ASFs were severely inbred and didn't seem much concerned. Don't get me wring though, as a reptile owner I can say most of us really do care about the quality of the feeders we feed our scaly pets. The woman I get my ASFs from just has too many things going on between her own reptile breeding and then the rat barn where she breeds feeders for her store. She's taken on way too much. At any rate, one day ASFs will make great pets like mice and rats do today. And, they're so soft!! Like chinchillas!


----------



## graphite

I have my three current rat boys, an Australian cattle dog mix puppy boy, the love of my life, AKA Kota, the female German shorthaired pointer, a female bearded dragon, a male Russian legless lizard (currently escaped and MIA  ) A bullhead catfish, male and female ferrets, a ginormous longhaired tuxedo cat, and a crazy vocal siamese kitty girl. I love animals so much, and I would like to go to college to study zoology someday.


----------



## abratforarat

8 cats, 2 rabbits, 6 geese, 19 chickens, 2 ducks, 1 dog, 4 rats, 14 fish (getting a LOT more soon), and I want horses and bearded dragons and a LOT LOT LOT LOT more others I don't feel like naming.


----------



## Ruby&Lola

I have my rat Ebony, two dogs Zoey (dachshund) and Lola (cherrier), and two cats Kisabi and her kid Tape.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Devyn

I have four cats at my parents' house. I watched all of them grow from kittens; two of them I brought home myself, one of them I begged my parents to rescue, and the other was a feral who chose to live with us.

*Loki* is a big beautiful grey cat with a white patch on her chest. She has a cross eyed look to her and one eye was damaged as a kitten so it is smaller than the other. I found her some distance uphill from a farm, but she was too young to have wandered off herself so I figure the mother carried her there to leave her behind. I heard her crying and called out to her, she instantly stumbled toward me. Both of her eyes were crusted shut, It was the saddest thing. She doesn't like to be lifted but she is extremely loving. She will never just sit on your lap and relax, she will walk all over and around you while you pet her.

*Henry* was given to me by a friend who needed to find homes for a litter of kittens, he's a small and sleek classic tabby with impressive black ear tips. My mom was furious and punished me by naming him herself; I wanted his name to be Fausto. When he grew up he started running out the door whenever we opened it and we would immediately drag him back in and scold him. He went through a severe depression followed by defiant soiling of nearly every square foot of the house. Finally we decided to just let him go out and that solved every problem we had with him. My parents live on a mountain, so he has a lot of territory to wander. He always stays nearby and generally returns when you call for him. He comes and goes all day and stays inside at night. I loved to go for walks with him; he would follow me as far as I wanted to go in bitter cold or rain. And when he got tired, he would ask to be carried. 

*Chloe* is a diluted calico with long hair and short legs, she was a little stray that lived in a construction area. The people that worked there fed her and enjoyed her company but I believed she deserved a warm happy home. They didn't want to let her go and eventually settled to give her up for $50. I convinced my mother to let me buy the kitten, but when she went to pick her up they didn't take the money. I miss her the most; she was always on my lap when it was available for sitting, and on nights when I slept on the couch she would lay on my chest with her face to mine. She has occasional seizures and it breaks my heart. She's a very peculiar looking cat; it is hard for me to take a good picture of her because, for reasons I can't explain, the pictures never look like her. It's almost as if she has such a warm spirit that it seeps out from her, and you can't capture that with a camera.

*Charlie* is the kitten who just showed up one day, he was a very round orange tabby with a comically short tail. He is the youngest cat and has grown to be the largest. He is affectionate, but you have to be kind and gentle with him or he will leave. He's the type of cat that wants to lay with you but prefers not to be stroked. Every once in awhile he will bolt out the door and disappear, but he always comes back. The first time it happened he was gone for over a week, next he stayed out for only a few days, and now he will walk out and then immediately back in. He has the face of a troublemaker and likes to tease the girls. If you yell at him and chase him off he will go downstairs and sound off various meows and moans. He's a very strange cat.

My roommate has three cats, so it's not as hard to be away from mine. I don't have any plans to get more pets but if I find an exceptionally beautiful Betta fish I WILL snatch it up. I came across a multicolored rose tail Betta one day; it was the most beautiful one I've ever seen. I regret the decision to just walk by it and every time I'm near a pet store I look at them in case I come across another one so striking.


----------



## Pilot.

I have one dog (I just put one down..), Three cats, Three rabbits, a hermit crab, a silkie chicken, a sheep, two horses, and soon two rats C:


----------



## LeStan82

Alot...lol. 3 rats, 2 turtles, 4 cats, 4 dogs


----------



## eshes_fantasy

I have my 2 rats, Coral and Topaz, a manx cat I adopted from the humane society named Felix, who is black with some white hairs on his chest, and a long-haired tabby named Kelcey that I got from a friend with 3 different litters of kittens at once. My boyfriend has a cat named Shadow that I kinda claim too. I love animals and would take care of any that came along! Id love to have sugar gliders, hedgehogs, or ferrets someday or something on the more wild side like a squirrel or raccoon just to be different (and Ive wanted a raccoon since reading Rascal).

Over the years growing up I've had (dogs) BamBam, Midnight, Luckybear, Yodi, Dixie Cup, Blueberry, MaisyDaisy, Bandit, Prissy, and Wildfire; (cats) JoJo, Bandit, Scrubs, Hyde, Cleo+kittens, Teeter-Totter, Drama, Blaze, Mystic, Thunder, Zibbles, Lil Bit, Keys, Jax, Binks, Junior, Tuffy, Annie, Jeopardy, Diamond, Arnie, Lucky, Peaches, Max, Snowy, Snow White, and Velcro; (rats) Jasper, Chimaera, Fancy-Pants, Silver, Surprise, Boots, and Sapphire; (rabbits) Cal-E and W; (hamsters) Freckles, Digger, and Optimus Prime; (bearded dragons) Drak and Ms. Piggy; Moe the Salamander, Lucky the Salamander, and lots of fish...... some of the cats were just a temporary thing taking care of them a few months for someone else or cats I adopted and had to re-home later. I connected with everyone of them and miss all of them wishing I didn't have to give them up.


----------



## Maddie

I've had a variety of animals, but that just comes from growing up on a farm. Right now I actually have the least amount of pets I've had in years, but that's just because I lack the time for more.Right now I have two inside dogs: Suki and CobiSuki is an 11 year old mini Schnauzer that was a self adoption I guess you could say. We live far out in the country and so much so there are no rescue shelters. You see dogs and cats dropped off everywhere all the time.


----------



## Maddie

Whoops hit post on my phone wasn't doneI've had a variety of animals, but that just comes from growing up on a farm. Right now I actually have the least amount of pets I've had in years, but that's just because I lack the time for more.Right now I have two inside dogs: Suki and CobiSuki is an 11 year old mini Schnauzer that was a self adoption I guess you could say. We live far out in the country and so much so there are no rescue shelters. You see dogs and cats dropped off everywhere all the time. Suki was running with the homeless dogs but her owners were still feeding her at night. She was six and in ok shape but well looked like a dog that was living on is own. Te wife and I took her in when the owners agreed they didn't want her. It took a long time to get her used to being inside. We would sit outdoors for hours with her just sleeping under a tree. She is a couch hog now though and the sweetest girl. I remember being terrified of her having puppies. When we first got her I took her right away for shots and such but had to save for getting her fixed for like a month. I was so lucky in dodging thy bullet.Cobi is five and I bought him from a breeder. My childhood dog was a poodle that passed away at sixteen, so I wanted another. I had spent about a year stalking a shelters page, the closet I could fin and never found a poodle. He is a miniature poodle but almost broke the size category for that into standard. He is my little baby and totally spoiled(they both are). I'm a huge dog person. The wife's aunt raises Schnauzers. I'm sure at one point we will have another. I also have horses since my family raises cattle and horses. Most of my horses are older since I've had them since high school or junior high. I had some even older guys obviously but they passed away.Chance is my retired 17 year old appendix quarter horse (appendix is half QHxTB). He looks like a long lanky TB and as a young horse was a racehorse. He was barrel racing horse for years in junior high an high school. He's very sweet but is cold backed (bucks when he feels like it not due to medical issues but personality). DP is my 14 year old dun/white Tobiano paint broodmare. I got her as a skittish six month old filly as a gift in high school. She's a sweetheart.Jake is DP's last foal a three year old dun/white Medicine Hat gelding I'm trainingRed is around 15/16 yes old and is my only non registered horse(family breeds paints and QH). He is a massive draftxpaint cross and lmao like a brick house, but def not the prettiest horse. He is my main riding guy for the moment. I'm saving towards buying a Gypsy Vanner. I adore them so much. I'm a big horse nut, always have been.


----------



## elliekayy

I have currently a dog(sweetest pitbull ever❤) and my rats. I had a mouse but unfortunately he passed :/
I'll attach pics of my dog and the mouse















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueberryratlover

2 rabbits
3 guinea pigs
1 mouse 
1 bird
1 dog
And then of course the rats.


----------



## LeStan82

I have 4 cats , 4 dogs , 2 turtles and 3 rats. Wow, I always thought I had alot of animals, glad to see I am not the only one who has a bunch of em'..lol


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss

Awaiting_Abyss said:


> I have about 50ish fancy mice... Only about half are named pets. I have 5 gerbils, 15 rats, 2 Syrian hamsters, 2 degus, 4 cats, 2 dogs, 3 ferrets and one western hognose.
> 
> I may be getting a fourth ferret... not sure yet.



Update to this. 


I have 5 ferrets, about 60 - 70 fancy mice (guessing.. I don't count some litters if the mothers aren't used to me yet), 5 gerbils, 16 rats (not including the litter of pups), 2 Syrian hamsters, 4 cats, 2 dogs, 1 Western Hognose snake, and 1 Pastel Ball Python.


----------



## portkeytonowhere

I have 7 pet rats (3 neutered boys and 4 females) and a betta fish currently. My family has a 2 year old black lab puppy and a 13 week old german sheperd puppy.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Crezzard

I have...
1 dog called Alfie. He's a west highland white terrier. 

A black cat called Blacky chan.

A horse called wiggles 

A gambian pouched rat, Madison blue

And then my 6 ratties, yoshi, mitsu, badgeR, willow, scabbers and Delilah x


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kjgannon09

Besides my ratties, I have my puppy Lucy (a Cocker Spaniel mix), my lovely calico cat Callista, my rabbit Lincoln (a magpie harlequin), my sister's rabbit Peter (a beautiful rex girl that I'm watching while she's in school), and a little hamster called Peaches (who actually came with a cage I purchased for my rats and just don't have the heart to rehome).
I have twelve rats, and several fosters that come and go. My babies are Cady, Maddie, Ivy, Ruby, Isabelle, Kendall, Peyton, Jillian, Comet, Caden, Carter, and Caspian.


----------



## MeinTora

Pilot. said:


> I have one dog (I just put one down..), Three cats, Three rabbits, a hermit crab, a silkie chicken, a sheep, two horses, and soon two rats C:


I love silkies! They're so silly looking.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas

Three rats, three cats, two leopard geckos, a bearded dragon, and a corn snake. Hoping to get a fish tank started up again soon.


----------



## MustLoveAnimals

I have two male German Shepherds, a bearded dragon, a red eared slider, and now, a rat! (Mine and my boyfriend's, whom are housed together.)


----------



## winddance

* 3 dogs*
Brett, 14 yr old Cairn terrier
Scout. 8 year old BordercollieXBeagleXcockerpooXlab
Thai, 3 yr old Toy poodle

*1 Cat*
Mandy, 6 year old DSH

*2 hamsters*
Pi, 1yr Long haired Syrian 
Winnie, 1yr Long haired Syrian

*2 Rats *
Millie, 7 mth Siamese 
Macy 10wk Black bareback

*5 geckos*
Argo 12yr Leopard gecko
Lexi 12yr Leopard gecko
Loona 10yr Leopard gecko
Vera 5yr Leopard gecko
Topaz 2 yr crested gecko

*5 turtles *
Cookie 18 yr Red eared slider
Yertle 15 year old RES
Sheldon 14yr RES
Twinkie 13yr RES
Sully 3yr three striped mud


----------



## BlackBirdSeesYou

I've got a dog a beagle jack Russell mix, Opie, two ferrets, Marilyn and Puck, of course my rats Kurt and Eddie. And of course I gotta add pictures.



























Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Squeekers

I have a large flemmish giant cross male rabbit (neutered) his name is Gordy. I also have a female rex rabbit cross who is soon to be spayed, her name is Persephone. I also have two female guinea pigs, Lucie and Henrietta... one of which is pregnant. I rescued the preggo girl from craigslist, she was posted as "free snake food". Now I have my two short-tailed rats Hannibal and Dexter.


----------



## MeinTora

Squeekers said:


> I have a large flemmish giant cross male rabbit (neutered) his name is Gordy. I also have a female rex rabbit cross who is soon to be spayed, her name is Persephone. I also have two female guinea pigs, Lucie and Henrietta... one of which is pregnant. I rescued the preggo girl from craigslist, she was posted as "free snake food". Now I have my two short-tailed rats Hannibal and Dexter.


What are Flemmish bunnies like? I would love to get one, when we get a bigger apartment, and I've never met anyone whose had one. Do you have him out and about or in a cage? Also guinea pig babies are adorable!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## euneirophrenia

MeinTora said:


> What are Flemmish bunnies like? I would love to get one, when we get a bigger apartment, and I've never met anyone whose had one. Do you have him out and about or in a cage? Also guinea pig babies are adorable!!
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Sorry to interject, but I foster and rescue rabbits, and from what people tell me who have adopted flemmy's, free reign is best since they are just so massive (I wish I had the space for that!), but I have had people who keep them in dog cages/crates and they say it does well so long as the rabbit is well litter box trained and doesn't dig out the litter :0 Flemmys tend to be extremely laid back, but it all depends on the rabbit.


----------



## euneirophrenia

I almost forgot to add what pets I have! I have 5 cats, 4 rats, 2 finches, 2 mice, 1 guinea pig, 1 betta, 4 cory catfish, and 5 rabbits. As for fosters, I have 2 hamsters, 1 chinchilla, and 6 rabbits.


----------



## Maddie11556

I have 6 cats, 4 fish tanks, a Syrian hamster, a Chinese dwarf hamster, two gerbils, two rats, three freshwater tanks, a dog, and a cycling saltwater tank.


----------



## Flying-Dumbo-Rat

4 cats, going to own 2 rats.
I do really want a dog or a crested gecko in the future, maybe even a pair of sugar gliders.


----------



## MeinTora

euneirophrenia said:


> Sorry to interject, but I foster and rescue rabbits, and from what people tell me who have adopted flemmy's, free reign is best since they are just so massive (I wish I had the space for that!), but I have had people who keep them in dog cages/crates and they say it does well so long as the rabbit is well litter box trained and doesn't dig out the litter :0 Flemmys tend to be extremely laid back, but it all depends on the rabbit.


That's really cool, and thank you for interjecting! I've heard they can be like cats, and need a bunch of space, that's why I'm holding out until we have enough  what's your favorite bunny breed? I would love to get into rabbits in the next few years. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## euneirophrenia

MeinTora said:


> That's really cool, and thank you for interjecting! I've heard they can be like cats, and need a bunch of space, that's why I'm holding out until we have enough  what's your favorite bunny breed? I would love to get into rabbits in the next few years.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Rabbits to me are like a mixture of cats and dogs. I don't really have a favorite breed since all the classic personalities people say breeds have are not always correct, and I tend to take in the aggressive ones so the chances of them having the ideal breed personality is slim. However, I have a certain fondness for harlequins as my first two rabbits were harlequin. I have fostered some Flemish giant mixes and met many flemmies and from what I have noticed, aggression doesn't seem to come very naturally to them, though of course there are always exceptions. Perhaps it is because they are calmer, but I have never had an aggressive Flemish giant come in, nor have I ever met one. I am hoping to get a Flemish giant of my own soon and bond her with my netherland dwarf, Monti. What's so great is my netherland will probably be the top bun and boss her around even though she is 7x the size of him!


----------



## Hey-Fay

Two six lb goldfish, three widow tetras, two neon tetras, two corydoras, one angel fish, one 18 year old plecostomus, one male beta, a husband and six female rats.


----------



## thenightgoddess

Other then my rats I also have a ferret named Mister and two small fish tanks


----------



## ishtaggle

4 dogs, 2 cats, and a snake


----------



## Trouble and Xanax

6 dogs, 4 cats, 2 hamsters, 2 lizards, 4 fishtanks with various fish, frogs, and snails and I now have 3 rats.


----------



## Juliah456

Cat, dog, bunny, rats  and fish. Lol. Just gave my gecko to a schoolteacher because he wasn't getting the love he deserved. Int he past I've had a hamster, 3 mice, 2 Guinea pigs, a hedgehog, 2 gerbils, a bunny, 2 cats, miniature frogs, and beta fish  wish I could get another hedgehog, I love them sooo much! Maybe when I move out ;0


----------



## Amradel

Well if you don't include my own pets, quite a few, since we live on a farm... 2 horses, (plus one we are looking after) some chickens, some young cows, 2 cats, (maybe some wild ones, dunno) 1 bird and 2 fish... I think that's all haha. Then my own pets are my two guinea pigs and my two rats.


----------



## Juliah456

Oh yea, I also have 10 chickens! Lol


----------



## Adalii

I currently own two dogs, six rats, nine fish, a rabbit, and a hamster.


----------



## JessYep

1 dog (Belgium Malonois), 1 cat, 2 lovely rats, 4 fish and 1 kinkajou (Google it, she will make your heart melt <3)


----------



## LittleSparrow

We currently have 5 rats, our dog and are also incubating some duck eggs to keep as pets!


----------



## Lesti

Ok, this is updated: we have 2 dogs, our two rats, and I now have a market lamb that I am raising to sell at the fair. It's going to be hard to let him go, but I will be able to buy my ratties some nice stuff with the money from him ($800-$1200, they go for a lot at my fair).


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jessiferatu

We have 5 rats (boys - Jax, Opie, Chibs, Ezzie, and Squeak) and two dogs, Rusty (male) and Sandy (female). Rusty is a 9 year old lab / pit mix, and Sandy is a 4 year old pittie. That's all...for now.


----------

